# MOUNTING GPS ON GRAB BAR



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I made mine out of Starboard.  I designed it so that it fit firmly around half the grab bar tubes and wedged it between them.  It holds fine.  Of course I drilled holes in the grab bar for the wiring which goes down the grab bar, thru the foot and then under the deck to battery and transducer. The grab bar also has tilt/trim, jack plate, tachometer, and water pressure running thru it, so it's a pretty cramped installation.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I have a Ram mount that has a U-bolt attachment that goes around the grab bar.  Have had it for 3 years and love it.  When I am at the front of the boat I can rotate it so I can see it.  Also nice to have it closer to eye level when running.


----------



## priscillatgorilla (Nov 29, 2014)

> I would appreciate opinions on mounting a small GPS/Sonar on grab bar of a skiff.
> 
> I believe Rammount.com makes several mount options but I am looking for one that mounts around the tubing of the grab bar instead of having to drill holes.
> 
> ...



anytide !
anytide is the man to see - www.shallowwatersolutions.com

pat makes a "console" that fits on the fishmaster grab bar - the product looks great,and fits the bar just as well.

pat delivers !! the time to ship is lightning fast !


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have a handheld gps you're in luck (and won't have to MacGuyver an attachment at all....). Just start with your model info and on E-Bay add "handlebar attachment" and you'll find a bunch of offerings meant for bicyclists but perfect for attaching to the tubing on a leaning post... Hope this helps.


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all of your recommendations. Looks like the "handlebar attachment" idea is going to work great. Thanks Bob


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty happy with my setup, PVC board from Home Depot and some aluminum angle stock...........


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Skydiver said:


>


Skydiver, or anyone else....
Do you find any loss of GPS reception with the grab bar going over the top of system like that? That solution certainly looks nice, and I'd like to do it like that on my boat, but not if that bar kills too much of the signal.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the tricks of using a cell phone - might just be the answer to that question... You can actually enhance your connection to the nearest cell tower (if you have any connection at all...) by simply placing your cell phone onto the aluminum tower for your poling platform (the metal acts like an additional antenna...).

Not unreasonable to figure that a grab bar might function in a similar manner with a gps- you should be able to verify or disprove with any handheld gps... Simply fire up that handheld and allow it to catch whatever satellites it can see - then take the unit, place it next to (or just underneath) your poling tower and look to see if you have the same, less, or more "bars" than you had with it away from the tower....

On more that one occasion on the road down to Flamingo towing my skiff I've been in the "dead zone" (the nine mile stretch in the middle between the front gate and the ramp where you lose cell reception...) and able to make a call by placing my cell phone on a tower leg to bring up my connection to a usable status... Nothing like towing a skiff nearly 20,000 miles a year to learn a few things that make life better...


----------

